# Air purifier for white noise



## Migs123 (Oct 28, 2013)

I live in an apartment on a busy street in a city and I am in need of something for the noise. I have a fan, but it isn’t so practical anymore since it is getting cold. Also it is just blowing dust around my apartment. I don’t really like the way typical white noise machines sound at all. I have had pleasant experiences with air purifiers in the past but unfortunately I can’t remember what the names/brands were. I would like to find an air purifier that generates enough white noise to block out sounds. I don’t live in a particular busy city; there isn’t any honking or anything and I am on the 5th floor so a fan on a medium setting usually knocks it out. 
Does anyone know of a good air purifier that makes a significant amount of noise to block out sound ? 
Thanks in advance.


I apologize if this is not put in the right category.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

A HEPA filter is your answer. Purification + white noise.


----------

